
Sleep myths 'damaging your health' - LanceTaylor
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-47937405
======
tomrod
Staying in bed is a big issue with me. If I get less than 5 hours I take a
major productivity hit. I've identified most drivers of my insomnia, but not
all.

Low caffeine, go to be without a full stomach, get up at a consistent time,
keep the room cool. Beyond that, if you have suggestions I'm all ears.

~~~
swsieber
Get rid of screen time for 3 hours before bed.

Also, I highly recommend the book "Why we sleep"

Edit: you can also experiment woth wearing socks (by changing limb temperature
you influence blood flow and heat dissappation

~~~
methodover
THREE hours? What the heck do you do for that nearly 20% of your waking life?

I guess you buy a lot of books, or visit the library a lot. I personally like
reading but not so much that I want to do it for three hours every flipping
night.

~~~
kbouck
The concern is not the act of reading, but rather the additional exposure to
light suppressing melatonin production.

Melatonin plays an important role in the sleep/wake cycle.

Avoiding unnecessary light for a period of 3 hours prior to sleep gives the
body a chance to run it's shutdown scripts by producing enough melatonin, etc.

[https://www.foundmyfitness.com/episodes/melatonin-insulin-
re...](https://www.foundmyfitness.com/episodes/melatonin-insulin-response)

~~~
Joakal
Would putting all monitors in warm/night mode be sufficient?

------
Vanit
I highly recommend the book "Why We Sleep" if you're interested in learning
the actual mechanics of sleep.

~~~
wusel
Currently reading this one. It's already the most impactful book I've ever
read.

------
lostlogin
Does anyone believe any of these so called myths?

~~~
jere
The laziness of these articles is astonishing. Myth #5 is "Hitting the Snooze
Button". That's not a myth. It's not a claim or belief of any kind.

~~~
crispinb
Laziness perhaps, but consider incompetence as another possibility. Many
journalists seem to have only the sketchiest command of English.

------
turndown
Who on earth thinks drinking helps you sleep better? I've missed out on the
best factoids it seems.

~~~
NullPrefix
Some people have problem falling asleep. Drinking until they pass out is a
solution of sorts.

~~~
thatoneuser
Amen

------
P_I_Staker
Most of these aren't myths, they're unhealthy habits we struggle to escape
from.

------
saagarjha
> People with the condition are more likely to develop high blood pressure, an
> irregular heartbeat and have a heart attack or a stroke.

I'm pretty sure that obsesity has been linked to snoring, so is it possible
that this is just a side effect?

~~~
asveikau
From what I understand poor sleep quality is one of the reasons obese people
see these issues. But maybe my understanding is wrong and it's just all
correlated without causation going in that particular direction.

------
ivoallasap
I realize this sounds hokey, but the Deep Sleep Pillow Spray is phenomenal.

~~~
whycombagator
Looked it up and it appears to contain lavendar - which iirc is a potential
hormone disrupter

~~~
ivoallasap
Chamomile too. Just spray it on your pillow before bed and it totally sets you
up for the first phase of your sleep routine.

Apparently, it doesn't just work for me!
[https://www.womenshealthmag.com/uk/health/sleep/a707967/this...](https://www.womenshealthmag.com/uk/health/sleep/a707967/this-
works-deep-sleep-spray/)

~~~
whycombagator
But at what cost?

